

The Value of Acquisition - goldenkey

Some people are happy working on a FOSS project that users enjoy using, they get positive feedback. Others are happy to run a small business and make enough money to survive while providing value for customers. But then, there are folk who look for an &#x27;in&#x27; and then an out so they can become filthy rich and then work on their &#x27;real&#x27; goal whether it be a tech company or some academic pursuit with the newly available freedom.<p>Isn&#x27;t the big payday somewhat of a metaphor for that person valuing themselves above the rest - as someone who should be leading, working less, having more freedom and luxuries, etc. I feel somewhat conflicted with the idea because I have desired the big payday too that will ensure my freedom to pursue &#x27;real&#x27; goals. Is life after life a silly idea? I think the real reason I even desire this grandeur is because I believe I am more important than a working grunt. I believe freedom monetarily will allow me to express my talents in math, physics, computer science, and general. But somehow I know this thinking is flawed and our industry is full of ego driven delusion. Thoughts?
======
gopalv
I think there is some conflation between "being rich" and "following your
passion".

Being able to do what you want to do is not some reward at the end of a
tunnel. Very unfortunately, you are what you repeatedly do.

It is the process that makes you what you are.

And the longer you postpone "what I really want to do" in favour of things you
"should be doing", the harder it becomes to do it when the rest of life can be
ignored.

I'm not suggesting quit and live your dreams while being penniless.

If you really love doing something, you need to find how to do while you're
young. Do it as much & as long as you can.

Waiting for a big payday to pursue that might be a product of "money solves
problems" thinking. It does, but I only need money because other people want
money. But I really need the time to do what I want.

And I can always make more money, making more time is far more limited, plus
it is always running out.

~~~
chadkruse
+1

Some of the unhappiest people I know have a single exit under their belt. I'm
a capitalist and not afraid to admit I'd rather have more money than less, but
I've learned through these friends that it truly is HOW you get there that
matters (the sacrifices they made to get to the big payday were great).

The best part of the its-how-you-get-there strategy is that even if you fail
getting to the 'big payday', at least you had an awesome time in the process.

------
osmala
Its relatively punishing also to be poor and follow your passion. Then the
opposing end is also punishing to be I've heard. And then some where in the
middle there are people who envy with either end of spectrum and they think
they would be happy with the end they see while telling them self that they
cannot be happy before getting the benefits of being at the point in the
spectrum they envy, while not realizing that they are in a nice point in the
spectrum of trade offs. People want what they don't have and ignore the trade
offs the others had to pay for it.

------
Alex-Galapagos
It seems like Elon Musk did exactly what you just described.. He sold his
first 2 startups and now he's real passionate about things he loves: physics
and anything that has to do with it (space, cars etc) . Once there's unlimited
resource it's easy to do things you want

~~~
goldenkey
Right but how long should one spend trying to make big money before humbly
attacking their true goals? As another commenter said here, time is hard to
recover

~~~
Alex-Galapagos
you can start with your true goals right away, in Elon's example he wouldn't
be able to start building Spaceships without having billions on dollars in his
pocket... If the true goal/passion requires less capital and you have it
available then go for it right away

~~~
goldenkey
That makes a lot of sense. Thank you

------
goldenkey
m0llusk, thank you for your comment. I am not so sure that is true though it
sounds convenient.

You should know that you are hellbanned

